# babies getting ready



## elliotulysses (Feb 8, 2015)

The pups are almost 4 weeks, but will it be ok when they move to the adult cage?


----------



## elliotulysses (Feb 8, 2015)

I want to know how the older rats will treat them. I'm not worried about mama and her girls, more so my very much larger mr. Chuckles. Should i do bath tub introductions


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Probably. Usually juvenile males are easy to introduce to older males, from what I have read and experienced.


----------



## elliotulysses (Feb 8, 2015)

Mojojuju said:


> Probably. Usually juvenile males are easy to introduce to older males, from what I have read and experienced.


Alright, I'll see how the little fuzzballs act with their pa today.


----------



## JudeWriley (Aug 1, 2007)

Separate them from mom at 4-5 weeks, but don't move them into the rest of the adults until 8 to 10 weeks. (Any earlier and even minor scraps can be dangerous to the little ones)


----------

